# Identifying Alltrax issue - wiring diagram



## isopop (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone see anything jumping out that looks wrong on this? Thanks in advance for your help. My head is swimming in electrical at this point and this controller isn't turning on quite yet.

I've uploaded my wiring diagram.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

The traction battery isn't wired up correctly. I am assuming you have four 12 volt batteries which should give 48 volts when wired up correctly. The intercell connects need to be + to - as well. What you have wired up is +12 -12 +12 -12 for a net of zero volts. Depending on state of charge it could even be a little negative at the controller terminals.

I am assuming that is a Sepex type motor. If not it is also wired incorrectly.

It is also a bad idea to try to power the EV 12 volt systems off of the traction pack. You want them to be isolated. Use a separate battery or a DC-DC converter. As things stand I don't think much of anything will happen if you turn on the switch but don't try it until you get this sorted out. Ive never looked at the Alltrax documentation but there must be some drawings that will give you a better idea. If you just correct the battery interconnects you will be applying full pack voltage to the controller 12v input it looks like.


Best wishes.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

As Doug pointed out the traction pack is wired wrong. More specifically, you need to flip the polarity of the upper two batteries.

You also have wired the diode across the contactor backwards; it will short out the 12V supply when the contactor turns on (and since the diode is only rated for 1A, it will not win this particular fight).

I did not check the rest of the wiring as I am not familiar with this model controller, so don't take my lack of comments elsewhere as a tacit approval.


----------



## EVSource Mikey (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks like you're using the wiring diagram for the Yamaha golf cart, is that right? Comparing the two doesn't quite match up (for the LV controller and throttle inputs), so I'm not quite certain. The HV stuff looks alright. You've listed the 1a diode with the battery pack, you may want to change that. You have a 200Amp fuse for the controller, which recommends (and supplies) a 250a fuse.

Did you choose this for the throttle input? These controllers are made as drop in replacements, so no matter what you'll be doing some exploring as you chop off connectors and such to make this work on your system.

Is it too late to change motors? Sep Ex motors are cool and all, but there is less community support and products available for them.

The diagram has a simple, polished look to it though, it looks great! I usually wind up scratching something on a sticky note or scrawling in a notebook with a pencil and pen.


Attached is the yamaha diagram I compared with.


----------

